# استفسار عن مزايا و عيوب ظاهرة yielding in steel



## rania islam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت عايزة اسأل yielding in steel ( advantages and disadvantages )
عن و ازاي نعالج ال disadvantages بتاعتها 
ارجو الرد بسرعة و بدقة
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## rania islam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

?????????????????


----------

